# Narrow drip tips with 2 o-rings



## Wesley (14/4/15)

Hi Vendors,

Who has stock of drip tips similar to this:


----------



## LandyMan (14/4/15)

Hi Wesley. We don't have the stainless steel ones, but a variety of glass and coloured ones.
http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Accessories-Extras/Drip-Tips


----------



## Wesley (15/4/15)

LandyMan said:


> Hi Wesley. We don't have the stainless steel ones, but a variety of glass and coloured ones.
> http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Accessories-Extras/Drip-Tips



Thanks for the response, @LandyMan - I'm pretty set on stainless steel but will have a look if I don't come right.


----------

